# TT MK2 satnav unit. confused



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello. I know this has been asked before but I'm still unsure on the answer

I currently just have the basic radio unit in my TT. I am after an upgrade that has built in GPS sat nav. Mp3 player. Maybe built in YouTube etc (using phones internet)

I've seen these on eBay for around 200? Yet I've been reading in search people quoting over 1k for what I'm asking

What am I missing?

All I want is the radio. Mp3 player. Satnav. Maybe few more bits of possible to replace my current boring radio unit

Thanks


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Edit..removed,


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-MK2-Qua ... nav=SEARCH

So this is no good? I can't work out why audis version costs like 1100?

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

£1100 ???? 
Half that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

mirinjawbo said:


> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-MK2-Quad-Core-Android-5-1-Car-Headunit-DVD-Stereo-GPS-Sat-Nav-WiFi-3G-BT-/252121934179?nav=SEARCH
> 
> So this is no good? I can't work out why audis version costs like 1100?
> 
> Thanks


2 totally different things. Audi is Audi. Original, tested between Death Valley and the North Pole, perhaps slightly old-fashioned but fully integrates with the car and works.

That ebay thing is a smart phone computer with some additional hardware packaged in what looks like an Audi head unit. It may look like what you need, but it could turn out to be a hobby project that ends nowhere.

If it's quality you're after, original Audi or a reputable car audio brand are the better bets. That's my take.


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

I was ideally looking to spend 300 max. Might have to up that. Thanks


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

How about the Pioneer DA-120? Apple CarPlay, Bluetooth, USB, ability for reverse camera etc


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just bought one of these for my sons mk5 golf 
Brilliant unit for the money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks good. But when I put in my reg it says not compatible

TT tfsi 2. 0 s line black edition


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't believe things you read on web pages

There's a pic above of one installed, you don't need any more proof than that !

It's a double din stereo, simples, any double din stereo will fit in your car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for all your help.
http://xtrons.co.uk/tl109a-10-1-android ... tereo.html

10. 1 inch. ? GPS. Android play

Half the price at least of the others and does everything I want? Again I must be missing something


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

You will suffer from bad audio quality with those chinese anroid headunit, that's from my own experience


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I removed the xtrons unit in my lads golf to fit the pioneer

Xtrons audio is very poor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Pioneer a wel known brand with a UK warranty. You can pick a DA-120 up for around £300 plus the cables and facia around £70. Reverse camera is around £30.

I'm very happy with mine, Audio quality is improved over standard, steering controls work as standard and I have gained lots of extra features plus it looks very nice


----------



## richgart (Oct 30, 2016)

Are these easy to fit? I have just picked up a 3.2 roadster and want to upgrade the current sat nav unit to be iPhone friendly and also to retro for a reversing camera - could anyone point me in the right direction?

I am new to this forum - are people able to post advice on companies you can approach on fitting, sorry I'm fairly useless at fitting this kind of kit.


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

Craig_09 said:


> Pioneer a wel known brand with a UK warranty. You can pick a DA-120 up for around £300 plus the cables and facia around £70. Reverse camera is around £30.
> 
> I'm very happy with mine, Audio quality is improved over standard, steering controls work as standard and I have gained lots of extra features plus it looks very nice


I'd assume the kit would come with the cables and cage? Wow

Also as I have Android and hate Apple I will need one with Android connect.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

mirinjawbo said:


> Craig_09 said:
> 
> 
> > Pioneer a wel known brand with a UK warranty. You can pick a DA-120 up for around £300 plus the cables and facia around £70. Reverse camera is around £30.
> ...


The pioneer units work with andriod too.... my work phone is a galaxy s6 and i can use andriod auto with the video adaptor on my HU.

Carplay is a little more put together than andriod auto.... however both have flaws at the moment... but the tech is getting better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

mirinjawbo said:


> Craig_09 said:
> 
> 
> > Pioneer a wel known brand with a UK warranty. You can pick a DA-120 up for around £300 plus the cables and facia around £70. Reverse camera is around £30.
> ...


How can it come with cables etc 
It's a pioneer, not audi related what so ever, it's a generic stereo for any car but obviously you need to adapt to each vehicles trim / loom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ ReTTro fit - Are there any RNS-e firmware upgrades from the dealers? Just curious if I should ask for it with my 2007 next time I'm in the shop for service.

I'm not asking about the DVD navigation upgrades, but if there's a factory update to the RNS-e itself.

A colleague of mine is having it done for his Mercedes, which prompted me to ask if there's something like this for the TT.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No Andy 
Only updates are from the discs 
They upgrade the maps and the firmware / software if needed
0220 is that latest for a media

0650 is latest for CD/TV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevsmotor (Jun 2, 2011)

I just installed the XTRONS PF75ATTAR.
I am no musician, but I am totally satisfied with the sound quality. The sat nav is easy to use and the high definition touch screen is easy to see and use. Blue tooth works great for downloading music off my android phone. the usb connection works great with a memory stick. I have to work out how to upload my phone book onto the HU. However I can dial off it, and it accepts incoming calls. I am totally satisfied with the fit of the unit, it looks as good as the original Audi unit. 
illumination is a perfect match for the original red. No complaints with the unity and cost.


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

How long did it take to install? Any pics?. Mine will be on order soon.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Has anyone else with "*Bose*" having issues finding an aftermarket unit? If anyone has one I'd appreciate any recommendation..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What's Bose got to do with it ??

Nothing to do with the stereo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> What's Bose got to do with it ??
> 
> Nothing to do with the stereo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are we not talking double din head units with Satnav ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeh 
But what's Bose got to do with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yeh
> But what's Bose got to do with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have Bose, you need a unit that's compatible with the Bose amp. Or so I believe?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You need the correct loom adapter and line outs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

A headunit is something you dont want to cheap out on. You are better off keeping your current oem headhunt over those junk eBay units.

I absolutely loved my pioneer unit in my previous audi. If i wasnt going the iPad route, i would be going with the pioneer car play unit again.


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

I was thinking of one of those "cheap" Android units, once what I most want is a satnav unit that runs my favourite gps apps (Waze/Sygic).

Hence, I believe any Pioneer unit won't do the trick for me.

Has anyone had experience with those Android units?

And how about the car's built-in Bluetooth system? Lastly, do I have to buy and fit a GPS antenna and where?

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jaymzc2 (May 2, 2017)

I just bought the latest Xtrons unit for my Audi Mk2 Roadster...

http://xtrons.co.uk/pb76attap-7-hd-digi ... t-mk2.html

Fitting it this weekend (hopefully) so will take some pics to see how easy it is. The one thing that pissed me off is there is no fitting instructions so lets hope its easy. Not much online to go by but I have been told by them that everything is provided for an easy fitting as long as you have Bose (which I do luckily) otherwise you need to change some of the wiring. Apparently all the wiring supplied is a direct fit so it should be a matter of pulling the old one out, using the supplied cables and pushing the new one in.

If anyone has fitted one already and have some tips then i'd love to hear them otherwise ill just crack on and let you know how it goes!


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Great, let us know how it goes!

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Craig_09 said:


> Pioneer a wel known brand with a UK warranty. You can pick a DA-120 up for around £300 plus the cables and facia around £70. Reverse camera is around £30.
> 
> I'm very happy with mine, Audio quality is improved over standard, steering controls work as standard and I have gained lots of extra features plus it looks very nice


What camera did you get and location of camera?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Craig_09 said:


> How about the Pioneer DA-120? Apple CarPlay, Bluetooth, USB, ability for reverse camera etc


I do like the look of this with the camera


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dont bother with a audi nav they shit in the tt takes forever my a5 was much better i never use my nav in the tt i use my tomtom or phone


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

k9l3 said:


> I don't bother with the Audi navigation, it is shit. In the TT it takes forever. My A5 was much better. I never use my navigation in the TT. I use my TomTom or 'phone.


----------

